# πλευρίωση, πλευρικότητα = laterality



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

*Πλευρίωση* ονομάζεται η κυριαρχία της μιας πλευράς του σώματος (μάτι, χέρι, πόδι και αυτί), η οποία ονομάζεται ενεργητική. Κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέτασης ελέγχεται η ποιότητα εκτέλεσης πράξεων από την αριστερή και δεξιά πλευρά του σώματος. Μη ομοιογενής πλευρίωση μπορεί να σημαίνει νευροψυχολογική ανωριμότητα και συχνά συνδέεται με δυσκολίες προσανατολισμού στον χώρο. Διαταραχές της πλευρίωσης επηρεάζουν την ικανότητα μάθησης της γραφής.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_g3/13.html

Στους νεολογισμούς. Από Wikipedia:
*Laterality* is the preference that most humans show for one side of their body over the other. Examples include right-handedness or left-footedness. It may also apply to other animals, or to plants.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laterality

Χρησιμοποιείται και ο όρος *πλευρικότητα*, με αρκετά λιγότερα αποτελέσματα, όπως και η _πλαγίωση_ (που δεν μου αρέσει).

Καταθέτω και το παρακάτω κείμενο για να βοηθήσει στην προσθήκη συναφούς ορολογίας:

*Έννοια της πλευρικότητας*
Η φύση του ανθρώπου είναι ουσιαστικά κινητική και το φυσικό του εργαλείο επικοινωνίας είναι το σώμα. Το παιδί κατακτά τη γλώσσα, την ένστικτο-συγκινησιακή ζωή και τη γνώση διαμέσου της κινητικότητας του σώματός του. , , Η κανονική εξέλιξη του Εγώ εξαρτάται και καθορίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την απαρτίωση της εικόνας του σωματικού του σχήματος. Η αναπαράσταση αυτή συνιστά για το παιδί τον πυρήνα της ψυχοσωματικής του ύπαρξης, γιατί ο ψυχισμός κατάγεται από το σώμα, τη δημιουργική, μέσω της φαντασίας, επεξεργασία των αισθήσεων, των λειτουργιών και των σχέσεων των μερών του σώματός του. Η ψυχοσωματική λειτουργία στο παιδί συνδέεται με τη χωρο-χρονική οργάνωση και την πλευρίωση, που προσδιορίζουν τον τρόπο διαμέσου του οποίου αυτό αναπαριστά την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα. Ονομάζουμε πλευρίωση τις καταστάσεις λειτουργικής ασυμμετρίας, που παρατηρούνται σε σωματικό επίπεδο και εκδηλώνονται κατά τη διάρκεια των αυθόρμητων ή των κατευθυνόμενων κινήσεων. Όταν μιλάμε για πλευρικότητα ή πλευρίωση ή πλευρική κυριαρχία ή πλευρική επικράτηση ή εγκεφαλική επικράτηση ή εγκεφαλική ασυμμετρία ή πλαγιοποίηση ή πλευροποίηση, αναφερόμαστε στον τρόπο με τον οποίο είναι οργανωμένες οι λειτουργίες από το αριστερό ημισφαίριο. Είναι, ωστόσο, λάθος να υποστηρίζουμε ότι το αριστερό ημισφαίριο είναι κυρίαρχο, γιατί το κάθε ημισφαίριο έχει τις δικές του λειτουργικές ιδιαιτερότητες. Έτσι, ο σωστός όρος για την οργάνωση των ημισφαιρίων είναι λειτουργική ασυμμετρία , . Οι KREMER και CADY αναφέρονται σε δύο βασικούς ανθρωπολογικούς κανόνες που προσδιορίζουν τον τρόπο διαμέσου του οποίου ο άνθρωπος αναπαριστά την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα: την τυποποίηση, δηλαδή την τάση του ανθρώπου για στερεοτυπία των χειρονομιών του και τη διπλευρικότητα. Ο άνθρωπος μοιράζει το χώρο σε μπροστά και πίσω, σε δεξιά και αριστερά, σε ψηλά και χαμηλά. Κάθε ον, λοιπόν, πρέπει να διαλέξει ένα πόλο κυρίαρχο (είναι δεξιόχειρας ή αριστερόχειρας), επιλογή απαραίτητη για τη δόμηση της ταυτότητας του ατόμου. Όταν η πλευρική κυριαρχία είναι ομοιογενής δεν τίθεται πρόβλημα. Όταν όμως έχουμε διαταραχές πλευρικότητας, τότε, συχνά, προκαλούνται νευροκινητικές δυσλειτουργίες. Στη γαλλική βιβλιογραφία συναντάμε τους όρους πλευρική κυριαρχία (dominance latérale) ή εγκεφαλική κυριαρχία (dominance cérébrale) και πλευρική επικράτηση (prévalence latérale) ή επικρατέστερο χέρι (prévalence manuelle). Είναι μάλιστα χαρακτηριστικό ότι το σύγγραμμα των H. HECAEN και J. AJURIAGUERRA με τίτλο: "Οι αριστερόχειρες" έχει υπότιτλο "Επικρατέστερο χέρι και εγκεφαλική κυριαρχία". Ο όρος κυριαρχία (dominance) υποδηλώνει ότι η υπερίσχυση της μιας πλευράς του σώματος καθορίζεται από οργανικούς παράγοντες (τον εγκέφαλο) και αναφέρεται στις σχέσεις που εγκαθίστανται ή όχι ανάμεσα, από τη μια πλευρά, στη χρηστική προτίμηση της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς του σώματος (χεριού ή ματιού ή ποδιού ή αυτιού ή συνδυασμού αυτών) και, από την άλλη, του δεξιού ή αριστερού ημισφαιρίου του εγκεφάλου. Ο όρος επικράτηση (prévalence) υποδηλώνει τη συχνότητα χρησιμοποίησης από το υποκείμενο της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς του σώματος (χεριού ή ματιού ή ποδιού ή αυτιού ή συνδυασμού αυτών), προτίμησης η οποία προσδιορίζεται από ψυχολογικούς και κοινωνικούς παράγοντες.​http://imm.demokritos.gr/epeaek/ili..._details_par.asp?math_id=59&ipoenotita_id=329


Για τους άπληστους:
http://imm.demokritos.gr/epeaek/iliko_exidikeusis_elearn.asp


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 20, 2010)

Υπάρχει και "lateral thinking" που καθιέρωσε ο Edward de Bono (έχω το βιβλίο σε Pelican)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lateral_thinking


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

jmanveda said:


> Υπάρχει και "lateral thinking" που καθιέρωσε ο Edward de Bono (έχω το βιβλίο σε Pelican)


Χάι! Μόνο που αυτό το λέμε _*πλάγια* σκέψη_.


----------



## Eleni_B (Mar 11, 2013)

Καλησπέρα! Στο κείμενο μου έχω τον όρο πλευρίωση και αμφιπλευρικότητα. Βρίσκω και τον όρο lateralization για την πλευρίωση.

Την αμφιπλευρικότητα σκέφτομαι να την αποδώσω laterality. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

*αμφιπλευρικότητα* Η ικανότητα του ατόμου να προκαλεί αυτόματα την ενεργοποίηση των δύο πλευρών του σώματός του, με δυνατότητα επιλογής της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς (αριστερό ή δεξί χέρι, μάτι, πόδι).

Νομίζω ότι είναι *ambilaterality*.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=io4...edir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=ambilaterality&f=false


----------



## Eleni_B (Mar 11, 2013)

Ωραία. Ποια είναι όμως η διαφορά μεταξύ του laterality και lateralization;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

Δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερη διαφορά, π.χ. δεν βλέπω έμφαση σε κάποια διαδικασία από την οποία προκύπτει πλευρική επικράτηση. Δες τα παραδείγματα από το OED:

*lateralization *(ˌlætərəlaɪˈzeɪʃən) 
Laterality, esp. of cerebral activity; the property of being lateralized. 
   1950 Penfield & Rasmussen Cerebral Cortex of Man ii. 42 (heading) Table showing lateralization of sensory responses‥in the face area.    1954 Brain LXXVII. 526 It is hardly possible to trace familial tendencies in the cerebral lateralization of language function.    1960 O. L. Zangwill Cerebral Dominance ii. 5 Conrad‥regards left⁓handedness as in itself bound up with incomplete lateralization of higher cerebral function.    1964 Dissertation Abstr. XXIV. 3423/1 (heading) Lateralization of lesions of the cerebral hemispheres.    1971 Nature 23 Apr. 524/1 When brain surgery which may affect language mechanisms is being contemplated, lateralization of speech is sometimes ascertained before operation.    1973 Sci. Amer. Apr. 76/3 Although the relation between speech lateralization and hand preference is not perfect, the high incidence of both left-hemisphere control of speech and right-hand preference is probably not coincidental.


----------



## Eleni_B (Mar 11, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ. Ξεμπερδεύτηκα!


----------



## cougr (Mar 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> *αμφιπλευρικότητα* Η ικανότητα του ατόμου να προκαλεί αυτόματα την ενεργοποίηση των δύο πλευρών του σώματός του, με δυνατότητα επιλογής της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς (αριστερό ή δεξί χέρι, μάτι, πόδι).
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι *ambilaterality*.
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=io4...edir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=ambilaterality&f=false



Συμφωνώ με το _*ambilaterality*_ όμως με βάση τον ορισμό που παραθέτεις φαίνεται ότι ο όρος *αμφιπλευρικότητα* χρησιμοποιείται/αντιστοιχεί εδώ με την έννοια του _*bilateral coordination*_ (αμφίπλευρου συντονισμού)


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

Εγώ δεν τις καταλαβαίνω τις μικροδιαφορές στις χρήσεις τους και μάλιστα δεν κολλάω μόνο στο _bilateral_, έχουμε και το _ambidextrous_. Λέει το OED:

*ambilateral* Two-sided, bilateral; spec. in Med., affecting equally both sides of the body or a part; also, ambidextrous. 

Μακάρι να μπορούσε να γίνει μια ωραία συλλογή αγγλοελληνικών αντιστοιχιών, ίσως και με κάποια περιγραφή που να δείχνει τις διαφορές. Αλλά φοβάμει ότι υπάρχει πολλή χαλαρότητα στη χρήση.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Ambidextrous είναι ο αμφιδέξιος.


----------



## cougr (Mar 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Αλλά φοβάμει ότι υπάρχει πολλή χαλαρότητα στη χρήση.



Έτσι φαίνεται!


----------

